# Fisher : A Big Life : 4/14/2003 - 6/10/2015



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rest in Peace Fisher - you were a wonderful shining example of all things golden.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of your loss of Fisher. After sharing so much with him it must be very hard. He seems to have been really a dream dog.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so immensely sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Anney, I'm saddened to hear of Fisher's passing. When I saw the thread pop up, I slowly scrolled down the screen not believing it was really Fisher. Thank you for sharing your boy & his adventures with us on this forum. He was one I was excited to take a peak at the 2011 National while he was lounging in his x-pen at your booth.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Fisher sounds like the most amazing golden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Fisher. 
Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. He was a once in a lifetime dog. Run free, Fisher.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Fisher. Even thou we know what treasure we have in our hands, it is the time of loss we fully realized how blessed we are to share our life journey with those special ones. Hugs.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

A huge loss of a beautiful and talented boy. So sorry.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I always loved reading about him. Run free, Fisher...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

More than sad to hear of your loss of your heart dog- what a journey and an example.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He is a beautiful boy<3


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! What an honor to have owned and trained a dog to do such wonderful things.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Run free Fisher, you were a special dog, and the inspiration for me and Tito. Hugs Anney.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What a very wonderful journey you had together with Fisher. RIP Fisher you accomplished many things in your long wonderful life and you will leave a wonderful legacy behind you.

Thinking of you Anney in your great loss!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your wonderful, handsome boy.

RIP Fisher.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of Fisher. Such wonderful accomplishments you both achieved together!! RIP sweet boy.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Fisher. A Big Life indeed! Such a beautiful tribute to him.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of Fisher. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. What a great journey you had with him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fisher*

Rest in peace, sweet Fisher. My Smooch and Snobear are with him.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-7.html#post5771545


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. The two of you were fortunate to have had such a life together.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

RIP Fisher, and I am so saddened to read of your loss this morning. He was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to read about Fisher. He was a very special boy and hopefully all the wonderful memories of your life with him will help comfort you. Please know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Anney, I have always thought that your accomplishments with Fisher reflected not only his amazing talent, temperament and personality but your own gifts for training and a huge work ethic and commitment to excellence. I have to say though that watching the strength of character you have shown over Fisher's last months and especially these last few weeks has amazed me all over again. 

Your choice to embrace the gift that was his life and show your appreciation for him and what you two had together, making it more about joy and celebration rather than tears and loss is an example of love I will remember and try to model for the rest of my life whether it's over the loss of people in my life or my dogs. 

Fisher was an amazing dog, but you sure are an amazing person. The outpouring of love from hundreds of people across an entire continent are something I hope you have felt in your heart. It's an acknowledgement of Fisher and all his contributions but it's also a reflection of respect and affection for you as a person. I feel blessed to have your friendship. Congratulations to Fisher and to you on his life well-lived. You are right, you truly could not have asked for more.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I am truly sorry for your loss, Anney. Fisher was definitely one of a kind.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My heart is broken after reading this. Fisher was truly a one of a kind golden. He will be missed in the golden community greatly.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They take a little part of our hearts when they go. You did amazing things with him.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry that Fisher has passed. I'll ask Atticus to say 'hi' on the other side of the Bridge....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a wonderful friend he was to you. It is so hard to say goodbye. Sending your my thoughts.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to read of the passing of this beautiful and amazingly talented dog. Fisher was truly one of a kind and has left an amazing legacy.


----------

